# Pipelines and Risers (Elsevier Ocean Engineering Series)



## هانى شرف الدين (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Pipelines and Risers (Elsevier Ocean Engineering Series) 
by Yong Bai 


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0080437125 

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780080437125 

Publisher: Elsevier Science 

Number Of Pages: 520 

Publication Date: 2001-02-01 



Hardbound. This book summarizes the author's 18 years research and engineering experience at universities, classification societies and design offices. The intention is to develop this book as a textbook for graduate students, as it includes design guidelines for engineers and references for researchers. It is hoped that this book may also be used to aid the design of offshore structures as it details applied mechanics and design/engineering. The book has been used in a teaching course for M.Sc. students at Stavanger University College and IBC training course for engineers in pipeline and riser industries since August 1998. The preparation of the book was motivated by recent developments in research and engineering and new design codes. There is a need for such a book to educate more pipeline engineers and provide materials for on-job training on the use of new design codes and guides. 



download links: 
Code: 

http://mihd.net/3d8f4hn 
​


----------



## safa aldin (23 يناير 2009)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## aly_zz (23 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم *


----------

